# Unhappy Locust.



## Dr Pies (Jul 22, 2005)

This locust got eaten a few hours ago, and doesn't look too happy about it. 
Look at the brown stuff ooze out of its mouth   
The B.vagans in these pictures is well over 7.5 inches.


----------



## nightbreed (Jul 22, 2005)

Yep doesnt look like the best day its ever had 

That is a nice size vagans man, congrats


----------



## mimic58 (Jul 22, 2005)

what is that stuff?,, some kinda predatory diterent? I have seen them do that just when you grab them  :?


----------



## AlanMM (Jul 22, 2005)

That brown stuff is indeed something a locust spit out when caught or in danger.
Try to pick up a locust and gently squeeze on it... u will see the brown stuff.
For lots of T's that may be the reason they don't like locusts. I got lot's of T's that never eat locusts.
That brown stuff gives very bad taste and is probably a way to "defend".
(dunno if a T can "taste" though, but it could give another kind of reaction they don't like)


----------



## mimic58 (Jul 22, 2005)

funny most of my herps and inverts wont touch locusts, i seldom use them because nothing will eat the dam things, they ate them ate first then after a few they just refused them everytime

I guess this and the spiked legs could have something to do with it


----------



## Dr Pies (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear your having problems with locust mimic. I'm having great success with them. 
Usually I remove the back legs, but in the case of the vagans above, she doesn't seem to mind.

Thanks for the compliments Nightbreed, she is nearly 12 years old, hence the size.


----------



## becca81 (Jul 22, 2005)

I didn't think it was possible for B. vagans to reach that size, regardless of age.

7.5 inches?  Do you have any ruler pics?


----------



## rgfx (Jul 22, 2005)

my Ts prefer locusts to crix.
Dr Pies, do Ts like 1000 island & taramasalata as well, or just cream cheese & chive dip?


----------



## Dr Pies (Jul 23, 2005)

rgfx said:
			
		

> my Ts prefer locusts to crix.
> Dr Pies, do Ts like 1000 island & taramasalata as well, or just cream cheese & chive dip?


lol, sometimes even hot salsa, rgfx 



			
				becca81 said:
			
		

> I didn't think it was possible for B. vagans to reach that size, regardless of age.
> 
> 7.5 inches?  Do you have any ruler pics?


Your right, normally they reach 6.5, but this girl has grown unusually large. I'll try and get the ruler pics posted tonight.


----------



## Dr Pies (Jul 23, 2005)

This picture shows the vagans next to a 6 inch ruler. The ruler is approx 4-5 inches above the spider, so you'll have to visualize the ruler next to her. I couldn't get her legs to extend so she looks smaller than she actually is..
This is the best I could get, but trust me she is over 7 inches


----------



## ArachnoJoost (Jul 23, 2005)

SeekneSs said:
			
		

> That brown stuff is indeed something a locust spit out when caught or in danger.
> Try to pick up a locust and gently squeeze on it... u will see the brown stuff.
> For lots of T's that may be the reason they don't like locusts. I got lot's of T's that never eat locusts.
> That brown stuff gives very bad taste and is probably a way to "defend".
> (dunno if a T can "taste" though, but it could give another kind of reaction they don't like)


I'm allergic as hell to that stuff, very weird, no other allergies but a bit of that stuff and I begin weezing and itching... crickets and roaches for me


----------



## becca81 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dr Pies said:
			
		

> This picture shows the vagans next to a 6 inch ruler. The ruler is approx 4-5 inches above the spider, so you'll have to visualize the ruler next to her. I couldn't get her legs to extend so she looks smaller than she actually is..
> This is the best I could get, but trust me she is over 7 inches


I'm not trying to be difficult, but a 7"+ _B. vagans_ would be a record for that species.  It'd be great to see that you are correct and I'd learn something, but this is one of those "I don't believe it until I see it" kind of things.

Moving a ruler 4-5 inches away from the subject will not account for an extra 3".


----------



## Dr Pies (Jul 23, 2005)

No probs becca, I admit the picture is inadequate to back up the size I suggested. 
Without me stressing her out it's tough to get a decent picture of her. She's certainly not a docile spider.. 
I'll wait for a good oppurtunity and try again


----------

